# FREE FURSUIT RAFFLE!!!



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Dec 19, 2020)

Go here to enter!

Ends Jan 1!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340272548911730689

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339639587317178368


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jan 3, 2021)

We have a winner, XANDER THE WOLF!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345078694574845953


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Jan 8, 2021)

wolfmeleon_is_my_fursona said:


> are you going to do it multiple time or is it a single raffle?


Probably a single raffle to get exposure. Making a habit of giving free fursuits will quickly end business ventures.


----------

